# Angel Eyes



## dieselboy (Jan 23, 2012)

Anybody replace the angel eyes on your D's with LED's or HID's. If so what brand and are they as bright as the BMW stock ones on the new 5 series or the new 3 series coupes? Pictures would be great to see!


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

I installed a pair of bulbs that are whiter than stock but honestly it didn't make that much of a difference. Essentially they look a lot like the Angel Eyes on the current MY BMWs. You can find them on ebay for around $40, I think they are "MTek" or something similar. It's a bit difficult to access the bulbs especially if you have large hands/fingers.


----------



## julesandtrish (Mar 2, 2006)

Check this out http://luxangeleyes.com/ This is what I have and they have been great so far for about 1 year.


----------



## cssnms (Jan 24, 2011)

Not yet, but from what I have gathered, OSS are the best.


----------



## 62Lincoln (Sep 26, 2004)

cssnms said:


> Not yet, but from what I have gathered, OSS are the best.


I have OSS, and can vouch for their appearance. Unfortunately it's hard to capture their appearance accurately in photos, I guess because of their color temp or brightness - I'm not a photog, so I'm not sure why. You can at least get an idea of them from the photo in my sig.


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

62Lincoln said:


> I have OSS, and can vouch for their appearance. Unfortunately it's hard to capture their appearance accurately in photos, I guess because of their color temp or brightness - I'm not a photog, so I'm not sure why. You can at least get an idea of them from the photo in my sig.


No doubt that OSS trumps all. I'm just not a fan of the down time required to get these done as I need my car for everyday use.


----------



## taibanl (Oct 3, 2010)

You can also code the brightness on your angel eyes


----------



## Stugots (Jan 1, 2010)

I have the Camaross305 kit on mine.


----------



## ljgmdad (Feb 2, 2012)

How easy is it to replace these things on our D's ?

I'd like to get rid of the yellowish color as well!


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

ljgmdad said:


> How easy is it to replace these things on our D's ?
> 
> I'd like to get rid of the yellowish color as well!


You have to lift the car on a hoist. They can be a pain to put on.


----------



## ljgmdad (Feb 2, 2012)

GreekboyD said:


> You have to lift the car on a hoist. They can be a pain to put on.


I was reading some posts that said with the OSS you actually send them your headlight units and they do the retrofit? Hmm, seems like a tough business model. :thumbdwn:


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

ljgmdad said:


> I was reading some posts that said with the OSS you actually send them your headlight units and they do the retrofit? Hmm, seems like a tough business model. :thumbdwn:


Yep. Expect at least a week of downtime for your vehicle if you go the OSS route.


----------



## julesandtrish (Mar 2, 2006)

taibanl said:


> You can also code the brightness on your angel eyes


Hmmmmm........How is this done?


----------



## taibanl (Oct 3, 2010)

Not sure exactly but mike benvo on m3post can do it. Supposedly they can get pretty bright


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

I saw a 335i coupe this afternoon and the angel eyes were white hot bright. Where do they get those?:dunno:


----------



## taibanl (Oct 3, 2010)

The lci coupe have LED


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

LED could explain it. They were realy white and it was still daylight. Blinded by the light, like a duece.....what ever.:rofl:


----------



## julesandtrish (Mar 2, 2006)

taibanl said:


> Not sure exactly but mike benvo on m3post can do it. Supposedly they can get pretty bright


Thanks.


----------

